# connect usb printer to parallel or serial port?



## nubie (Mar 31, 2005)

I've had a heckuva time trying to install an hp all in one on a server 2003 os. The old printer was through the parallel port so I know that works. I know that usb/parallel converter cables are made to connect parallel devices to usb ports, but can the be used in reverse - to connect a usb printer to a parallel or serial port? Thanks much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, no way to connect a USB printer to a parallel port that I'm aware of.


----------



## stirling (Jan 10, 2007)

google lpt2usb and take your choice


----------

